

Create story books and translate into languages  - sdoryapp
http://www.mangoreader.com/stories

======
mangoreader
you can not only submit stories for translation and audio recordings, but also
publish them as apps on iOS, Android and Kindle platforms. Really useful to
multilingual books and to help kids and adults learn languages through
stories, making it fun and engaging.

------
jaggs83
where is the translate option? I see a sync audio option, which I am assuming
is for text highlighting and syncing. The UI can be made a bit better.
Overall, decent stories. Can anyone recommend more use cases for this ?

